# Cleaning the tracks with an electric sander



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I came across this movie today, showing an inventive way of trackcleaning using an electric wood sander.
Now, I run battery trains so dirty tracks won't influence the performance of my trains but I'm sure some here will find this interesting! Have fun watching!!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

So how is that sander powered? I did a quick check of the Bosch sites from here in the US and did not find a sander like that listed? Pretty neat idea but you've got to be careful to use something really fine or more for polishing rather than sanding. 

Chas


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, don't want it to stall. 

Found it quickly on Bosch's German site, 7.2 volt battery: 

http://www.bosch-do-it.de/boptocs2-...e/DE/de/hw/Akkumultischleifer/95230/index.htm


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Seems like I have heard of problems with power sanders making lots of little tiny scratches, which catch crud, promote corrosion, and generally degrade perfomance. But hey, with live steam, my track is well protected with a coating of slimey oil -- what would I know? 

Best, Mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as rails are polished, not ground, any cleaning method could work. Use the finest grit material you can find. 


Walmart has 4000 grit.


----------

